# 53 lb flathead caught out of hoover



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone seen this yet? Sucks he didn't cpr but hey what can ya do?


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow, nice fish.

Again... Would have been nice to CPR! I doubt it gets eaten, and I doubt it gets mounted. Too bad.

Where did the pic come from?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Nothing like good color coordination...! Wow


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah and i've heard they don't really taste all that great once they get over 10-15 lbs but it's a legal keeper so it is what it is i guess, wonder how long it takes them to get to that size?

edit: pic was on the old dutchman facebook page


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If the Old Dutchman sign wasn't above him I would immediately think PayLaker


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah i was a little skeptical at first wasnt aware there were quite so many flatheads in there seems like alot of people are catchin em lately.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lundy said:


> If the Old Dutchman sign wasn't above him I would immediately think PayLaker



Maybe that's where it's headed...


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

crjacob90 said:


> Yeah and i've heard they don't really taste all that great once they get over 10-15 lbs but it's a legal keeper so it is what it is i guess, wonder how long it takes them to get to that size?
> 
> edit: pic was on the old dutchman facebook page


I don't know about how long, but with Large/Small Mouth Bass it's literally One In Millions that make double digit size.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

All I know is if he didn't mount it. Or eat it. Then shame on him... No reason at all to kill a fish like that unless your mounting it. I guarantee no one ate that fish. Makes me wanna throw up...


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

It's still possible he could have released it, Flatheads can live a surprising long time out of the water , in OK during the heat of the summer the guys who land them in the noodling tourny's will throw them on the back of their flat beds and drive them miles to the weigh in , and if they are dead , the fish won't count.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Govbarney said:


> It's still possible he could have released it, Flatheads can live a surprising long time out of the water , in OK during the heat of the summer the guys who land them in the noodling tourny's will throw them on the back of their flat beds and drive them miles to the weigh in , and if they are dead , the fish won't count.


I read the Facebook comments... Old Dutchman says he kept it / ate it.

Facebook Page


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Govbarney said:


> It's still possible he could have released it, Flatheads can live a surprising long time out of the water , in OK during the heat of the summer the guys who land them in the noodling tourny's will throw them on the back of their flat beds and drive them miles to the weigh in , and if they are dead , the fish won't count.


 yeah they can survive for awhile. Doesn't mean they should be hauled down the road to a bait shop and beat up... That's ridiculous. They should be eaten (hopefully not that size and hopefully not often as far as flatheads go) or mounted I guess if its rare. Or a picture taken and put back in the water relatively soon. Its not worth risking a trophy flatheads life to drive miles away and have every one check it out at the bait shop. Come on man....


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

If the fish dies and isn't eaten then its a terrible waste....


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Lets hope it did not go to waste.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Still ridiculous.. Lol... Take a few eater channel cats out and fry em up. Trophy flathead???!? Dumb..


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

He is a winner.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I think we can call this one ignorance over arrogance.

The kid in the picture looks teenage. I know I made some pretty bad decisions at that age, more so just because I didn't necessarily know better. My dad wasn't always there to tell me what the best decision was for the situation.


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Did they mention if he had been fishing for flatheads or just got incredibly lucky? I didn't realize they were even that active this time of year. Channels are picking up but I always assumed the flatties didn't play for another month or two....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I caught my biggest Flathead out of Deer Creek when I was in my early twenties, and that has been along time ago. I kept that fish and drove it around to show it off. I butchered it and we ( all the relatives) ate it. It was snow white meat and was very good eating. It weighed just under 50 lbs and I was very excited over that fish. I have since caught a few more none that large and have never kept another. But I would not take back keeping that fish even if I could , it was a great memory and fantastic experience so I can see that young man having the time of his life with that fish. I do hope the meat does not go to waste, that would be a shame.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

How about who cares what he did with it?..its his fish...not yours or mine...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> How about who cares what he did with it?..its his fish...not yours or mine...


I would not go quite that far as to say I didn't care what he did with it but I do think sometimes there are a few here that are a little harsh on people for keeping fish or trophy fish they call them. I grew up keeping just about ever fish I caught because that was just what you did. And we ate them . It was also bragging rights with my fishing buddies also. I still do keep fish when I want to and could care less what someone else might think of my doing so. I do hate to see people catch a bunch of crappie or white bass in the spring spawn seasons then leave them somewhere on the bank in a pile to rot because they changed their mind about keeping them. But I do not be grudge anyone who keeps a fish that they want.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> How about who cares what he did with it?..its his fish...not yours or mine...


I think everyone should care what happens to a 53 pound fish that is caught. Just my opinion. Not because it's not his to keep, but because there are only so many of them out there. 

Congrats to the kid, it's the catch of a lifetime.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> How about who cares what he did with it?..its his fish...not yours or mine...



Why would you not care? Maybe the info gets back to the "kid" and realizes what a rare chance something like that is in Ohio, and those are the fish you want out there breeding. There is a difference between knowledge sharing to people who either dont know, dont care to know, or dont want to know, and just ragging on someone for their choice. Which from what I can tell there has been little of the later.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> How about who cares what he did with it?..its his fish...not yours or mine...



Won't be yours or mine because he didn't release it. We all know how great of a feeling it is to catch a fish, especially one of this size. I completely agree that it is selfish to have not released this fish. But hey who am I to judge *shrugs*


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, people sure know how to live other people's lives.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> Wow, people sure know how to live other people's lives.



He had the right to keep the fish just as we have the right to share our opinions. Welcome to America!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I see this as a great thing whether or not it was kept or properly utilized. This is a younger generational guy who is going to into fishing his entire life because of this great catch. I think it is great to see kids putting down te remotes and going fishing. 

Moral of the story is there is never a shortage of haters on OGF. Not very many "half full" people around here.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Shields said:


> He had the right to keep the fish just as we have the right to share our opinions. Welcome to America!


As uninformed as they may be


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

well i read the comments on facebook he caught it on an earthworm who would've thunk it, oh and parker that was a hell of a channel you caught man.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

crjacob90 said:


> well i read the comments on facebook he caught it on an earthworm who would've thunk it, oh and parker that was a hell of a channel you caught man.



Thanks bud. We should head out sometime soon together. Shoot me a text whenever!


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah definitely man, with all this rain that's supposed to be comin it'll probably be blown out for a bit but maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Shields said:


> He had the right to keep the fish just as we have the right to share our opinions. Welcome to America!


Thats Merica, land if everyone is a winner, and unless you are talking about unicorns and glitter, shouldnt say anything at all.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> As uninformed as they may be


Welcome. Enjoy your stay.



USMC_Galloway said:


> Thats Merica, land if everyone is a winner, and unless you are talking about unicorns and glitter, shouldnt say anything at all.


Wait, you mean to tell me that glittery unicorns *don't exist...* I've been lied to!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Give the kid a break he's not breaking no laws


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

No one would bat an eye if it was a Boone and Crocket buck that was killed........


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the smaller shovelheads better spawners than great big ones?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Doesn't matter I'm not taking a flat head that spawns period Darby. Not when there is 75 channel cats to every flathead ... HMMM..... Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

savethetrophies said:


> ... Plain and simple it's silly to keep a huge flathead to eat unless your starving to death. ....


Wait a minute...isn't your name "save the trophies"? Isn't that just what this kid did, catch a trophy and save it, just like you proclaim?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Point is some people don't realize this and some just don't care... So hopefully a little complaining will make a few out there throw spawners back. Lol... I'm done now


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

savethetrophies said:


> Point is some people don't realize this and some just don't care... So hopefully a little complaining will make a few out there throw spawners back. Lol... I'm done now



To be honest. All the crying about it makes me more apt to do it. Just like the complaining about giving away locations. Can't believe that no one has posted the routine "that wasn't from Hoover" or the "can't believe that this was posted with where it was" or even the fact that the background of the pictured isn't blurred. Old Dutchman was my go to bait store and now there's gonna be guys lined out the door to buy their worms. The world is gonna run out of worms now!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

crjacob90 said:


> Yeah and i've heard they don't really taste all that great once they get over 10-15 lbs but it's a legal keeper so it is what it is i guess, wonder how long it takes them to get to that size?
> 
> edit: pic was on the old dutchman facebook page


With most fish this is true. With a shovelhead they all eat the same. All will have snow white flesh and be good eating. As long as the fish gets used its the young anglers decision what he does with it. I personally would have put it back.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

What a hog, iam sure it got cleaned and ate thats why we fish.
When I lived in Tx. those Texans ate any kind of catfish.
One like that was a weekend party


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Live and let live


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

CPK said:


> To be honest. All the crying about it makes me more apt to do it. Just like the complaining about giving away locations. Can't believe that no one has posted the routine "that wasn't from Hoover" or the "can't believe that this was posted with where it was" or even the fact that the background of the pictured isn't blurred. Old Dutchman was my go to bait store and now there's gonna be guys lined out the door to buy their worms. The world is gonna run out of worms now!!


Do it CPK... Make sure you take out a bunch of spawning flatheads that are rare in the first place... Im sure all these guys would appreciate that. Truth is others on here feel the same way i do. They are just going about it a little nicer. I cant help myself someone makes a dumb comment about things we should all as "fishermen" be passionate about. Glad to see how much you care about their ecosystem.. You sure know a lot about the outdoors. And the comparing worms to shovelhead statement was really thought out too..... Wow..


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Relax buddy.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> No one would bat an eye if it was a Boone and Crocket buck that was killed........


That buck was what 5-6 years old.. that flathead was probably 30? 
Catfish get no love around here, I see post about how people would keep it and that's why I rarely trust people when they ask where to fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sciotodarby said:


> No one would bat an eye if it was a Boone and Crocket buck that was killed........


Except for the fact it takes 3-4 times longer to grow a trophy flathead that size in Ohio vs a trophy buck....I hope the fish did get used and not wasted, definitely a huge flatty and one of the largest I've seen caught out of hoover


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is nice to see people passionate about their personal beliefs. 

It is not nice to see those same people belittle and criticize others that do not share their same views.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Still, if a big buck is harvested, nobody else gets a shot at it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Lundy said:


> It is nice to see people passionate about their personal beliefs.
> 
> It is not nice to see those same people belittle and criticize others that do not share their same views.



Well said Lundy.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Seems like a crime to eat anything the swims on ogf I remember a guy made a post about taking a smallie home to put in his aquarium he received every kind of message but a death threat on here.i like this website and read it daily but man There are so many baby's on here you can even post your catch because everyone judging you over catch and release glass eyes I respect your post for being honest


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> It is nice to see people passionate about their personal beliefs.
> 
> It is not nice to see those same people belittle and criticize others that do not share their same views.


Word!..worry about your own trophy...tired of seeing a big fish posted and then some *** saying something about what they did with it.


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

Luckily for most of us, we have been very fortunate to learn from our Dads, friends, OGF members and other family members on how to grow as sportsman and a fisherman. Maybe this guy didn't have that luxury and has to learn it all on his own. Maybe he just started to get into fishing and just doesn't know how much of a trophy that fish is or how long it takes to get that big. 

Would I ever keep that fish? Not in a million years.
Do I agree with what he did? Not a chance.

But this site sometimes really disappoints me. Everyone gets so bent out of shape about the weight of a fish etc... Yea obviously there are a bunch of people that have no idea what a 4 lb bass looks like. But if it bothers people that much, go fish a tournament and rest assured that when something is actually on the line... They weigh all the fish with the same scale!

Congrats to this guy on catching a fish of a lifetime! Hopefully, he will continue to go fishing and grow as an angler.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll say it again... I'm glad the guy caught the fish, it's a fish of a lifetime. 

The fact that I wish he would have released it isn't me being critical more than I would like it to be out there to be caught again and keep the chance of that fish reproducing alive. The chance a flathead gets that big is in 1:1,000,000 ratio if had to guess. 

The fact that we debate this on a fishing forum is the reason OGF was created and thrives today.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats to the lucky and skillful fisherman on a great legal catch of a lifetime.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I got a big one like that back in the early 90's 56.5# 46.5 '' LONG yes I did keep it biggest fish Ive ever caught even to this day and yes I did eat it and as far as fish that big not good to eat are wrong lot of it is the way they are cleaned and taken care of it was some of the best fish I ever ate but since then I did get some bad fish channel cat that was the nastiest fish Ive ever ate I didn't catch it or clean it but it made me sick so since then about 7-8 yrs I haven't ate fish period of no kind now I cpr all of my fish now .Ive caught several in the 30# range since then and they are all swimming today .Only thing I keep now is bluegills or creek chubs for bait and thats it so I cant bash nobody for keeping a big fish back then I was young and didn't relize the importance to release a fish that big until I got on a Catfish forum and learned how long it takes to grow a trophy cat like that my buddy got a 50 out of the Ohio River a yr ago and we released it but back when I ate fish big ones are good to eat if their cleaned right


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I just wish the kid would have pulled up his pants before the picture was taken, LOL
I remember, before the state imposed a one fish limit on larger catfish, pictures of three or more 40-50 lb flathead lined on up on top of someone boat or laying in the front yard grass. You can bet your life savings those fish were released into Crisco, not the waters from where they were caught. While it's a shame he kept that trophy to eat, hopefully someone educated him on how rare that caliber of fish truly is.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

I understand that flatheads can be quite tasty if done correctly. 

I would cut the filets into finger size strips and deep fry for two minutes at 360°. *Drakes* makes a good batter. Overcooking is the worst. 

Too bad it wasn't released immediately.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

D-Bak said:


> Did they mention if he had been fishing for flatheads or just got incredibly lucky? I didn't realize they were even that active this time of year. Channels are picking up but I always assumed the flatties didn't play for another month or two....


You can catch cats all year round. I fished all winter for channel cats on the river and caught them every trip out.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Dunno why you'd kill such a beast..


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> I understand that flatheads can be quite tasty if done correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're great eating. One that big would be a pain in the rear to skin and fillet, IMO.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I would have released it personally, but I respect his right also. I think it is a mistaken idea biologically that a 50 pound fish has more value to the population than a 5 lber. Medium sized fish have more value as they have many more years as well as more fertile eggs. That fish is a true giant and deserves to be respected as it beat the odds and doubtlessly produced millions of offspring. I personally receive my satisfaction watching a trophy cat swim away, but it would be ridiculous to suggest feeding a family is a disrespect as compared to decomposing while being chewed on by seagulls. A mature buck is not a bad comparison. Sure less years but much the same it's contribution genetically and otherwise is nearing the end whether naturally or by harvesting it makes no difference.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The man in the photo looks very young, it is likely the largest fish he has ever caught. I agree with anothers posters listing of stages of a fisherman aka outdoorsman. Our Places in that timeline are reached throught experiences and I'm guessing often our age also changes our wants and needs for recognition. I'm more of an outdoor observer rather than an harvester at this time in my life. A long time ago when the world record bass was caught and became dinner for the fisherman it was what was expected. Eating what you harvested was what was taught if not you didn't take it. TV Programs and articles encouraged CPR and I like the idea of a fish swimming away for another day to be a trophy for someone else. If we believe the sportsmen and press large bass are caught and released at Western Lakes that near record size but are released to swim away. Catching fish with evidence of being caught before is a common event. I enjoy very much taking my family fishing and seeing them catch a fish. So CPR is an important part of my outdoors experience. Trophies are hard to put back especially if the sportsman wants to show proof of his catch. Holding hands out this wide does not work on here. People get challenged often without a photo and measurements and scale readout photo. A friend of mine got me into crappie fishing and he caught the largest crappie I had personally witnessed and he kept it. A good crappie filet sandwich is difficult to pass up so he keeps legal fish. I wanted to release the big crappie. Likely the next person to had caught that crappie would had kept it for the skillet. For me all bass get put back fast with maybe a quick snapshot if a camera is handy. I have to say lifting a 50 pound flathead up like the photo this old mans pants would likely slip a little also. I would had been smiling in the photo a lot with that fish and not trying to look stoically like I had caught something like that so many times before. Like most posters that cat would had swam away after a photo. It is likely difficult for older stage five outdoorsmen and women to cut down an old tree, keep an old trophy fish, and harvest another big deer unless it is a new PB. When I realized how long it is between trophy fish and trophy buck sighting I liked seeing them more than bringing them home for dinner. For hunting I began taking a camera in my pocket hunting so I could photo and pass on lesser sized deer. I Will believe that big flathead will be a lifetime memory for that young man and will likely make him into a outdoorsman that releases big fish more than he keeps looking for a new PB shovel head. The older sportsmen and women need to leave pennies in the jar for the following generations to enjoy.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> They're great eating. One that big would be a pain in the rear to skin and fillet, IMO.


Take a tree step and screw it in around eye high in a good sized tree. Make a slice in the center of the bottom of the lower jaw of the shovelhead. Hang the fish from the new slice onto the tree step. Then slit the throat of the fish to bleed it out. Give it around 10 minutes to bleed out. Now is a good time to sharpen your knife. 

Once ready the first thing that I would do is hose the fish off with water. Place a large garbage bag flat under the hanging fish. First thing that I will do is to cut a circle around the gills and back all the way down to the spine. Now you just fillet it just like any other fish except that you are filleting down. I basically make a large butterfly fillet letting gravity help you out. On a large fish there is alot of meat on the belly. So just keep cutting until the fish rests onto to clean garbage bag. 

The last step is the most important. Do Not Forget To Cut Out The Cheeks!!!!! They are the size of hockey pucks.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I've cleaned hundreds of shovelheads. I use an oak 2x12 around 8' long wrapped in flashing. Lean it up against whatever and nail a pile barn spike through their skull. I always have a garden hose running when I'm cleaning fish. One that big would be a pain. And the belly meat is my favorite.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> I've cleaned hundreds of shovelheads. I use an oak 2x12 around 8' long wrapped in flashing. Lean it up against whatever and nail a pile barn spike through their skull. I always have a garden hose running when I'm cleaning fish. One that big would be a pain. And the belly meat is my favorite.


Have you tried the cheeks?


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah. They're alright. Not on the same page as walleye cheeks.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Take a tree step and screw it in around eye high in a good sized tree. Make a slice in the center of the bottom of the lower jaw of the shovelhead. Hang the fish from the new slice onto the tree step. Then slit the throat of the fish to bleed it out. Give it around 10 minutes to bleed out. Now is a good time to sharpen your knife.
> 
> Once ready the first thing that I would do is hose the fish off with water. Place a large garbage bag flat under the hanging fish. First thing that I will do is to cut a circle around the gills and back all the way down to the spine. Now you just fillet it just like any other fish except that you are filleting down. I basically make a large butterfly fillet letting gravity help you out. On a large fish there is alot of meat on the belly. So just keep cutting until the fish rests onto to clean garbage bag.
> 
> The last step is the most important. In honor of Savethetropies..........Do Not Forget To Cut Out The Cheeks!!!!! They are the size of hockey pucks.


Do you skin the filets as you would a fish with scales like say a crappie? Or is that even possible? I have always skinned them first then fileted. I gotta admit the skin is hard to pull off on bigger channel cats.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I always skin them first so I've got something solid to pull against. I'll score the skin down the top of the back so I'm only taking one side at a time.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

you pay the man 19 bucks for a fishing license and as long as you abide by the laws set forth in the little book they give you with it your good! the internet ruins everything. it used to be if you didn't have something nice to say don't say anything at all. now its if you don't have something nice to say run to your keyboard and put it out there. this is probably the biggest fish this dude has ever caught and he probably just went out with his girl for a little bit to screw around and get out of the house. chances are hes not a member on here and will never see that you guys tossed his picture on here to essentially rag on him for keeping a fish. you don't know his situation either that might be dinner for the week. kudos to the guys that said nice catch for those who didn't its a fish. its his fish.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> you pay the man 19 bucks for a fishing license and as long as you abide by the laws set forth in the little book they give you with it your good! the internet ruins everything. it used to be if you didn't have something nice to say don't say anything at all. now its if you don't have something nice to say run to your keyboard and put it out there. this is probably the biggest fish this dude has ever caught and he probably just went out with his girl for a little bit to screw around and get out of the house. chances are hes not a member on here and will never see that you guys tossed his picture on here to essentially rag on him for keeping a fish. you don't know his situation either that might be dinner for the week. kudos to the guys that said nice catch for those who didn't its a fish. its his fish.


I totally agree,


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

I didn't post the pic to rag on him i posted it because i've never seen a cat that big come out of hoover and figured not many others had either, and the point of a discussion board is "discussion". Everyone's entitled to their opinion, some people get up in arms because they spend hours and hours and hundreds if not thousands of dollars chasing these trophies so of course they get upset when someone takes a 30 or 40 year old fish home, with that being said he had every right to keep it so good for him.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

crjacob90 said:


> I didn't post the pic to rag on him i posted it because i've never seen a cat that big come out of hoover and figured not many others had either, and the point of a discussion board is "discussion". Everyone's entitled to their opinion, some people get up in arms because they spend hours and hours and hundreds if not thousands of dollars chasing these trophies so of course they get upset when someone takes a 30 or 40 year old fish home, with that being said he had every right to keep it so good for him.


You started the original post off by ragging on him , if that's what they call it nowdays. You opened the door in a direction to rag on the fellow by stating it " sucked " that he didn't release the fish.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> you pay the man 19 bucks for a fishing license and as long as you abide by the laws set forth in the little book they give you with it your good! the internet ruins everything. it used to be if you didn't have something nice to say don't say anything at all. now its if you don't have something nice to say run to your keyboard and put it out there. this is probably the biggest fish this dude has ever caught and he probably just went out with his girl for a little bit to screw around and get out of the house. chances are hes not a member on here and will never see that you guys tossed his picture on here to essentially rag on him for keeping a fish. you don't know his situation either that might be dinner for the week. kudos to the guys that said nice catch for those who didn't its a fish. its his fish.


^^^What he said


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

the picture should have been posted that's an awesome catch! but it didn't matter if it was a 53lb cat or a 9in crappie somebody was going to have something not nice to say about it. that's who we are as people now. someone has or did something I don't or couldn't. lets try our best to make him feel like **** about it.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I believe anything the could be said has been said. Let it rest.


----------

